# Tic Toc Uber Hack



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

So, there's this viral tic toc thingy in which a woman uses scheduled rides, only made 5 to 10 minutes in advance, to get out of paying surge or full prices for rides. Here in Nashville, people are using it like mad, and they shamelessly brag about it. I stopped doing scheduled rides when uber started sending me 10 to 20 minutes early and I had to wait. It only took me one time to learn my lesson. 

I'd suggest that we all make it a point to decline or cancel every single one of them. Something's going to have to give, cause the relationship between drivers and pax is breaking down worse now than ever before. And uber is responsible due to bs policies, baseless deactivation threats, and flat out lack of integrity.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

mthom said:


> tic toc thingy


&#129300; &#129300;


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

Aww hell. Tik Tok! You kids and your new fangled technology talk.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

mthom said:


> So, there's this viral tic toc thingy in which a woman uses scheduled rides, only made 5 to 10 minutes in advance, to get out of paying surge or full prices for rides. Here in Nashville, people are using it like mad, and they shamelessly brag about it. I stopped doing scheduled rides when uber started sending me 10 to 20 minutes early and I had to wait. It only took me one time to learn my lesson.
> 
> I'd suggest that we all make it a point to decline or cancel every single one of them. Something's going to have to give, cause the relationship between drivers and pax is breaking down worse now than ever before. And uber is responsible due to bs policies, baseless deactivation threats, and flat out lack of integrity.


&#128587;&#127999;‍♀I don't know what's up with that mtom. It's really bad. This morning I cancelled scheduled trip after scheduled trip that were 5 minutes away from where I was but the damn rides weren't due for 20 to 25 minutes!!! I'm not gonna able to do that one...no ma'am. &#128580;The two rides i did get were pretty much from one side of the city to the other...just long and fruitless. Two rides In an hour and a half. One tip. Meeting Quests are a balloon here.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

mthom said:


> So, there's this viral tic toc thingy in which a woman uses scheduled rides, only made 5 to 10 minutes in advance, to get out of paying surge or full prices for rides. Here in Nashville, people are using it like mad, and they shamelessly brag about it. I stopped doing scheduled rides when uber started sending me 10 to 20 minutes early and I had to wait. It only took me one time to learn my lesson.
> 
> I'd suggest that we all make it a point to decline or cancel every single one of them. Something's going to have to give, cause the relationship between drivers and pax is breaking down worse now than ever before. And uber is responsible due to bs policies, baseless deactivation threats, and flat out lack of integrity.


How large are these surges and how little are the drivers being paid for them?

It's perfectly OK when the hypocritical asswipes at Uber charge the pax high surge rates, but when the California drivers do it it's "greedy" and causes pax to abandon Uber.

More outrageous hypocrisy from Uber.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

mthom said:


> So, there's this viral tic toc thingy in which a woman uses scheduled rides, only made 5 to 10 minutes in advance, to get out of paying surge or full prices for rides. Here in Nashville, people are using it like mad, and they shamelessly brag about it. I stopped doing scheduled rides when uber started sending me 10 to 20 minutes early and I had to wait. It only took me one time to learn my lesson.
> 
> I'd suggest that we all make it a point to decline or cancel every single one of them. Something's going to have to give, cause the relationship between drivers and pax is breaking down worse now than ever before. And uber is responsible due to bs policies, baseless deactivation threats, and flat out lack of integrity.


I have to agree with this unfortunately.
I have accepted several "scheduled" rides , and show up and then have to wait like 10 minutes.
Sorry. . nope. . If I arrive and it is close to the original 5 minutes, sure.
Unfortunately it is more the former than the latter, I get there and then have to wait 8, 9 10 minutes.
I don't mind being customer service oriented, but there is a limit.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

I am not really digging this new format...this morning I got a scheduled ride 15 minutes out, and I was 5 minutes away. I was taking a break at a gas station and i was going to go ahead and do it  but the customer texted me apologizing and cancelled it herself!👍🏿which was just fine by me.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

I already decline or cancel scheduled rides. Of course, this bit of news is more reason why you gotta pay attention when you get a ping. Even if you're in a surge area & it says "$X Minimum surge next trip", if you don't see a surge on the ping, you're not getting 1. Always decline those. I do.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I already decline or cancel scheduled rides. Of course, this bit of news is more reason why you gotta pay attention when you get a ping. Even if you're in a surge area & it says "$X Minimum surge next trip", if you don't see a surge on the ping, you're not getting 1. Always decline those. I do.


Screen is too small and traffic is too busy to stare at screen - and not the roadway - close enough to see every tiny detail about a trip.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

About the time I knew I was no longer going to drive....I started telling pax about this.... sorry


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Scheduled rides are garbage.
Easy cancel.
I can understand, when someone orders a scheduled ride to the airport, but a five minute ride?
Cancel.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Be glad you guys only have to wait 5 or 10 minutes. The ones I'm getting, I have 20 to 30 minutes to wait! 

The scheduled rides are out of control here! What sucks is, no matter what you lose your surge. If you deny the ride, you lose your surge. If you accept the ride, you won't get paid a surge. Why Uber is allowing this during bar close in high surge times, is beyond me. They're losing more money on it than we are with as much of the surge as they take


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

mthom said:


> So, there's this viral tic toc thingy in which a woman uses scheduled rides, only made 5 to 10 minutes in advance, to get out of paying surge or full prices for rides. Here in Nashville, people are using it like mad, and they shamelessly brag about it. I stopped doing scheduled rides when uber started sending me 10 to 20 minutes early and I had to wait. It only took me one time to learn my lesson.
> 
> I'd suggest that we all make it a point to decline or cancel every single one of them. Something's going to have to give, cause the relationship between drivers and pax is breaking down worse now than ever before. And uber is responsible due to bs policies, baseless deactivation threats, and flat out lack of integrity.


Here in LA county, they still pay the surge cuz they agree to it when "scheduling" the ride. They just don't get to know what it is beforehand.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> Be glad you guys only have to wait 5 or 10 minutes. The ones I'm getting, I have 20 to 30 minutes to wait!
> 
> The scheduled rides are out of control here! What sucks is, no matter what you lose your surge. If you deny the ride, you lose your surge. If you accept the ride, you won't get paid a surge. Why Uber is allowing this during bar close in high surge times, is beyond me. They're losing more money on it than we are with as much of the surge as they take


We know. That's why we're cancelling them. They're not worth it. I don't mind scheduled trips I'm just not taking them 20 to 30 minutes beforehand. I usually have good experiences with them too.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Screen is too small and traffic is too busy to stare at screen - and not the roadway - close enough to see every tiny detail about a trip.


1 of the reasons I always pull over when I get a ping.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

uber just cant get out of its own way,3/4ths of ubers problems is that they are cheapskates, and think .66 cents a mile is generous.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

It says right in the passenger app --- "Extra wait time included to meet your ride".
Uber looks pretty stupid every time a pax arrives, then cancels.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I accepted one today did not see the notice because it’s small print it was a $30 ride but had to wait 20 minutes so I cancelled about 15 minutes later I got the same request again I’m guessing that pax is not going to get a ride on time.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Screen is too small and traffic is too busy to stare at screen - and not the roadway - close enough to see every tiny detail about a trip.


They planned it that way. Just be a robot and accept!!! 
hahahahaha


----------



## SecludedEmotion (Apr 26, 2021)

Majority of the scheduled rides I get are usually shift change at Amazon. There's an Uber line almost the size of the airport line some days


----------



## Billd18037 (May 6, 2021)

mthom said:


> So, there's this viral tic toc thingy in which a woman uses scheduled rides, only made 5 to 10 minutes in advance, to get out of paying surge or full prices for rides. Here in Nashville, people are using it like mad, and they shamelessly brag about it. I stopped doing scheduled rides when uber started sending me 10 to 20 minutes early and I had to wait. It only took me one time to learn my lesson.
> 
> I'd suggest that we all make it a point to decline or cancel every single one of them. Something's going to have to give, cause the relationship between drivers and pax is breaking down worse now than ever before. And uber is responsible due to bs policies, baseless deactivation threats, and flat out lack of integrity.


I'm not sure I see before accepting that it is a scheduled ride? Where can you see that?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Billd18037 said:


> I'm not sure I see before accepting that it is a scheduled ride? Where can you see that?


It says reservation in real light print at the bottom of the request


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mole said:


> I accepted one today did not see the notice because it’s small print it was a $30 ride but had to wait 20 minutes so I cancelled about 15 minutes later I got the same request again I’m guessing that pax is not going to get a ride on time.


I’d have accepted the second time. 5min wait is standard.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I’d have accepted the second time. 5min wait is standard.


I was 5 miles away already and not going back.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

That tik tok hack doesn’t work, 

scheduled pickups, well they now called reservations. Are still subject to surge prices.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Billd18037 said:


> I'm not sure I see before accepting that it is a scheduled ride? Where can you see that?


Looks like this.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Classified said:


> That tik tok hack doesn’t work,
> 
> scheduled pickups, well they now called reservations. Are still subject to surge prices.


🤣😂. Ummmm no they're not. I lost $180 in one shift because they kept sending me reservations while I had a surge attached. Just lost 3 or 4 surges early Monday morning.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SecludedEmotion said:


> Majority of the scheduled rides I get are usually shift change at Amazon. There's an Uber line almost the size of the airport line some days


Those huge lots make shuffling a breeze


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> Those huge lots make shuffling a breeze


Ohhhhhh man. LOL. The Wal-Mart shuffle just got better.

Sunglasses, hat, mask, Amazon-ordered "Amazon T-Shirt."

The Amazon Shuffle.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Ohhhhhh man. LOL. The Wal-Mart shuffle just got better.
> 
> Sunglasses, hat, mask, Amazon-ordered "Amazon T-Shirt."
> 
> The Amazon Shuffle.


Up your game
Show up in a car not even on your account


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Just don't forget to shut your ringer off !! 📵


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> 🤣😂. Ummmm no they're not. I lost $180 in one shift because they kept sending me reservations while I had a surge attached. Just lost 3 or 4 surges early Monday morning.


Can't go to the well too often but accept then cancel for safety reasons will keep your surge and a consecutive streak of you are on one. Same for going to location then canceling for no face mask.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Surge attached to a reservation. 😂


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

And no surge on the map, this happens regularly here. Reservations pay more


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Haven't seen a surge in weeks.

I had a rider complain that the scheduled trip I was driving him on charged him surge pricing, so, go figure.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Classified said:


> Surge attached to a reservation. 😂
> View attachment 596536


So we have to move to New Zealand to get multiplier? You make a compelling argument!


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> 1 of the reasons I always pull over when I get a ping.


Who has time to safely pull over and still read the ping???


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Who has time to safely pull over and still read the ping???


I don’t have time.

hence why I don’t interact with a pax en route. (Unless to my advantage)m😎


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> What sucks is, no matter what you lose your surge. If you deny the ride, you lose your surge. If you accept the ride, you won't get paid a surge.


Accept then cancel with "problem with pickup route". Then you will keep everything: Surge, CT progress, etc.


----------

